# Another Cool Timex



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Picked up this neat $15 Timex Quartz today at an antique market - the hands are not actually hands but LCD's??

Any help appreciated!! How does it work?? Cheers Paul / Canada


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I remember having a watch with a display like that when they first came out - may have been a Casio, maybe a Seiko.

It works like any other LCD watch, except the display is divided into 120 segments - 60 for the hour "hand" and 60 for the seconds "hand". The minute "hand" uses a segment on both the hour and seconds rings.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've never really been a fan of digital watches but the more of them that I see on this forum the more they enchant me.

That is a very, very interesting watch!


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Drum2000 said:


> I've never really been a fan of digital watches but the more of them that I see on this forum the more they enchant me.
> 
> That is a very, very interesting watch!


I agree - I am not a fan of digital or quartz watches but the hands on this one are just too cool !!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I remember a few of those ... I seem to recall Roger Moore was equipped with a Seiko in a JB film with a display done like this. I thought it was cheap then, but now it's quite retro and charming. This one's simplicity is elegant -- good find!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

One of the Timex design departments better ideas. Bill D ("watchnutz" and resident Timexican expert) or Knut (Timex forum owner) might have more info, but if not, you could post a request on the Timex forum for info, linked from my site below. :yes:

I don't know much about this piece other than it exists, not being into any Q engined stuff, but it has a name - something like "Mystery (or Magic)" Hands. It is rather swish though - I s'pose it's a digi-ana maybe - digital repro of an analogue watch


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Some of these had alarms, that when activated, made a star-burst pattern by lighting up all the hour, minute and second hand segments, together in sequence.

Have a poke about with it Mel. It's well worth seeing if yours does it.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry Paul, didn't look properly at the start of the post to see whose watch it was.


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

The Canon Man said:


> Sorry Paul, didn't look properly at the start of the post to see whose watch it was.


No problem - I did poke around but all I could do was change the time (which was a challenge) - only one recessed button to work with.

Cheers Paul


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

mel said:


> One of the Timex design departments better ideas. Bill D ("watchnutz" and resident Timexican expert) or Knut (Timex forum owner) might have more info, but if not, you could post a request on the Timex forum for info, linked from my site below. :yes:
> 
> I don't know much about this piece other than it exists, not being into any Q engined stuff, but it has a name - something like "Mystery (or Magic)" Hands. It is rather swish though - I s'pose it's a digi-ana maybe - digital repro of an analogue watch


Thanks Mel - found out from the Timex Forum it is a 1985 "Illusion"

Too new for this vintage forum - sorry

Cheers Paul / Canada


----------

